# Walk-in shops in CT to buy nic



## herb1 (1/2/17)

Hey y'all

Looking for a walk-in shop to buy nicotine
Pref. 36mg PG

Should be close to work (Ottery)

Lemme know...


----------



## Dubz (1/2/17)

If i can remember correctly - Foggas Vape lounge sells nic... Give them a call.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (1/2/17)

herb1 said:


> Hey y'all
> 
> Looking for a walk-in shop to buy nicotine
> Pref. 36mg PG
> ...


Hi @herb1 , is that a picture of you in your avatar?

If so I'm leaving now to personally bring you some free nic

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## herb1 (1/2/17)

Stosta said:


> Hi @herb1 , is that a picture of you in your avatar?
> 
> If so I'm leaving now to personally bring you some free nic


Yes, it's me...








...after the operation

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stosta (1/2/17)

herb1 said:


> Yes, it's me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaahh... Just got a flat, sorry bud, I'll have to head back home. Good luck on that nic!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ddk1979 (1/2/17)

Vape cartel in Plumstead

,


----------



## Silver (1/2/17)

Have moved this thread to the "Who has stock" subforum so vendors can reply directly if they choose to

Hope it helps, @herb1

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## herb1 (1/2/17)

Bought at Foggas
36mg/ml VG
R170/100ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206 (7/2/17)

herb1 said:


> Bought at Foggas
> 36mg/ml VG
> R170/100ml


Is this prime nic? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## herb1 (7/2/17)

Vape0206 said:


> Is this prime nic?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


Yes, it has the Foggas label on it with Prime logo as well


----------



## Vape0206 (7/2/17)

Do they sell tge international concentrates aswell

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## herb1 (7/2/17)

Vape0206 said:


> Do they sell tge international concentrates aswell
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


didn't check, boet...was in a hurry
best is to phone them

021 674 0077


----------

